# Looking for sponsor to live and work in Canada



## nardy8 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi! My name is Leonard, i'm 30 years old, happily married with no kid's yet.

A little bit about myself.

Work experience:

- Univ. Professor Assist. Level 2, "Constantin Brancoveanu" University, Braila, Romania 
- Computer, Internet, Office, Access, Excel, Word, Power Point, Corel, CorelDraw

- 6 months master (maritime- air-rail road transportation) 
- Private police officer, Italy
- Specializing in surveillance, security
- Computers, Office (Access, Excel, Word, PowerPoint), Corel, Corel Draw, Internet.

- Speaking English, Italian, Spanish, Romanian

Certificate - Antikriminal, Antiterrorist World Organization SPECNAZ/SPETSNAZ GLOBAL
Certificate - First Aid / CPR

I would like to know, based on my experience, if i have any chances to find a company willing to sponsor me. 

Thank you all. Wishing you a wonderful 2011.

Joy to all of you and may our dreams came true !!!


----------

